# Whose staying at the Premier Inn??



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am sure that there are a few staying at the Premier inn down the road... so whose staying there?

I am so thought i would post up!


Premier Inn Coventry East
M6,J2
Cross Point Business Park
Gielgud Way
Coventry,
Warwickshire
CV2 2SZ


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

In staying at the City Centre Premier Inn:

Coventry City Centre (Belgrade Plaza)
Belgrade Plaza, Bond Street,

Anyone else staying there?

Also, anyone up for an unofficial DW get-together on Saturday evening?


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Im double tripping it. Be sure to come say hi tho at the stall


----------



## Timmoevo6 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm at the Novotel just down the road.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I may be up for meeting up with some of you Saturday night if you are up for it?

I'm not sure what time I will arrive at my hotel but I should be able to meet up if I'm not too tired from the road trip


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Am at the Hilton lol


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Am at the Hilton lol


There's always one lol


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

chrisgreen said:


> In staying at the City Centre Premier Inn:
> 
> Coventry City Centre (Belgrade Plaza)
> Belgrade Plaza, Bond Street,
> ...


Im staying here too, with the wife in tow, she's want to go out somewhere nice for dinner, after she's been shopping lol

any recommendations for nice restaurants?


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

SystemClenz said:


> Im staying here too, with the wife in tow, she's want to go out somewhere nice for dinner, after she's been shopping lol
> 
> any recommendations for nice restaurants?


McDonald's because you won't have any money left after the shopping trip


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

SystemClenz said:


> Im staying here too, with the wife in tow, she's want to go out somewhere nice for dinner, after she's been shopping lol
> 
> any recommendations for nice restaurants?


There is a few restaurants next the PI Belgrade... Pizza Express, Café Rouge and Bella Italia. Short 5 min walk will take you to Spon St where theres some good pubs that serve food and a few Indian restaurants and a Harvester close by too.

Steve


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that's the one I am staying in.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Suffice to say if anyone is up for a gathering on Saturday evening, be it for dinner or some natter over a beer, I'm up for it.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Obsession wax, saw you arrive and leave this morning, unfortunately I've got a mate with me and his girlfriend has Effed the morning up! 

She's still getting ready! I am not happy at all! I wish I drove myself here!


----------

